
Ask HN: Building iOS apps with services like macincloud? - basicscholar
It is feasible to build iOS and&#x2F;or OSX applications with services like macincloud.com or xcodeclub.com? Or it will be too slow?
======
alashley
I tried both services, and both were too slow and unreliable for me. I'm not
sure if either of their offerings have improved. I found that the best way to
develop on a mac is to buy a used mac mini on ebay.

------
ahazred8ta
fwiw: [http://macincloud.com](http://macincloud.com) \--
[http://xcodeclub.com](http://xcodeclub.com)

